# SF Archery now WNS?



## sho-me (Apr 21, 2016)

I saw the same thing in the Alternative news letter I think it's true.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

The forged+ looks like its been redesigned as well.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow. I heard rumors but still surprised. 

Wonder what Sabastian will do not that his endorsement is off the brand. Will he be approached by someone else?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I also thought it was an April Fools joke. They should have announced that on a different day. 

Strange that Sebastian would give up his name on the products. 


Chris


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

Good to see the wacky verbiage survived the do-over: "Carbon / Hight Foam" =]


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

Seems incredibly daft to kill the brand, it seemed like it had a very well established brand name.

The new logo looks awful as well in my opinion. Sometimes I wonder who in the world designs them.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I heard a rumour absolute ages ago that SF had sold his remaining share of SF back to W&W. I suppose this could be just some sort of transitional arrangement coming to end.

W&W's second product line has already had various branding, so it makes some sense to have a name which has at least some similarities to the main brand. I suppose what made least sense was to run parallel SF and Kap brands some years back.

Funny how that Forged riser tries to infuse all possible Yamaha models in one label. So it's now supposed to be superfeel alpha-ex  Pretty obvious where Park Kyung Rae gets his design inspiration from...

What's more interesting is W&W branching out to road bikes, with WIAWIS branding.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Rylando said:


> The new logo looks awful as well in my opinion. Sometimes I wonder who in the world designs them.


I agree. That is one terrible excuse for a logo. I hope it's just a placeholder. If not, I hope they're stickers so people can remove them if they buy the equipment.


----------

